# 19' Shoal Cat



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

For those who still want to see the 19' Shoalwater Cat, I saw one at Gander on 290 yesterday. It is rigged with a 150 E-Tec. Pretty nice rig I have to say!


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

yup, they are slick.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

easy1 said:


> yup, they are slick.


They are pretty sweet from what I can tell.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

WHen is shoalwater going to post so pics on the website??????????? I know someone out there is a shoalwater rep/teammember/dealer, please get them to put up some pics


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I have one on order right now. Can't wait till it arrives.Till then guess I'll just have to set here and dream.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> WHen is shoalwater going to post so pics on the website??????????? I know someone out there is a shoalwater rep/teammember/dealer, please get them to put up some pics


Im feeling generous, I just went in back and snapped these they are about 3 mins old  This is HULL # 0001

I have to see this thing everyday at work and it makes it 10x harder cause I CANNOT FRIGGEN WAIT to get mine.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

some more


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

if you dont mind posting public or PM me how much does that boat cost the way it is rigged? thanks


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Good looking boat...............am surprised it does not have a inset transom though.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

pevotva said:


> Good looking boat...............am surprised it does not have a inset transom though.


Good point. I didn't even notice that on my first look. I'm not all that convinced that a key slot transom does all that much for you anyway. I _do_ know one thing, a key slot does do and that's eat up a lot of usable deck space and make it hard to access stuff like the jack plate and trim motors for maintenance.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

looks like a 115hp to me.


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

if you look close the transom is kind of vee shaped outward.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Thats friggin sweet.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

So how may pesos are we talking here mi amigo?


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

The transom is built this way to satisfy the speed issue on cat hulls. This boat will run 50 to 55 with a 150. It would probably run 45 to 50 with an inset transom. I didn't see any difference in getting up on plane from either design. I'm waiting on mine to come in also.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Key slot wee slot I don't care I'll take it. Sweet looking sled for sure.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

If I remember right, this boat, or one a lot like it, was going for $24,900 at the Houston Boat Show.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Cool looking Cat......
Two things I notice, which aren't necessarily negative, are that it's a very flat hull or lacks any rocker end to end. The other thing is how shallow the hull is. It's scooter thin.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

kenny said:


> Cool looking Cat......
> Two things I notice, which aren't necessarily negative, are that it's a very flat hull or lacks any rocker end to end. The other thing is how shallow the hull is. It's scooter thin.


Yeah it is thin but thats why I like it, its a very different boat than the 21 and even handles differently. Yall will like the ride

I shark fish alot so the low sides are a definate plus.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

DFoley said:


> Yeah it is thin but thats why I like it, its a very different boat than the 21 and even handles differently. Yall will like the ride
> 
> I shark fish alot so the low sides are a definate plus.


Just curious, as to why the low sides for sharks, Seems to me it would be easier to bite your ***.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Just curious, as to why the low sides for sharks, Seems to me it would be easier to bite your ***.


Lol same thing was going through my mind, I would assume its easier to dehook maybe?!?


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

haha easier to bring them on... 

and the tail rope is easier


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Four words......Hurry up boat builders!

I'm past the Cabin Fever stage! LOL The wife also says she can't wait to get rid of me!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

thang Melon 
I had forgot you were boat less 
I guess we have to hook up and try to find some fishies 
maybe your wife will be happy to get you out of the crib


Melon said:


> Four words......Hurry up boat builders!
> 
> I'm past the Cabin Fever stage! LOL The wife also says she can't wait to get rid of me!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Pretty Please!


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

Any new owners running these yet?


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

I was wondering if these boats beat your brains out going across choppy water? Looks pretty flat up front, just curious, I too am in the market for a new boat in the 20K range.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> For those who still want to see the 19' Shoalwater Cat, I saw one at Gander on 290 yesterday. It is rigged with a 150 E-Tec. Pretty nice rig I have to say!


There were @ least two of them @ Gander Mountain/290 w/slight various to the C.C. forward area. One had a halo rack for a cooler, the other w/the 150 E-Tec had a dry area w/the Bennett HPU and enough room for TM battery(s). Very nice.......a well thought out design.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Anybody here have one on order or have one delivered? Just wondering how the performance is also.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one on order that will be ready mid March. From the test ride all I can say is it's awesome. Run down to their Shoalwater factory in POC and test drive it yourself. I think you will be amazed. I will post up some info once I get it in. Remember this is a custom made boat and you can rig it most any way you want.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Good point. I didn't even notice that on my first look. I'm not all that convinced that a key slot transom does all that much for you anyway. I _do_ know one thing, a key slot does do and that's eat up a lot of usable deck space and make it hard to access stuff like the jack plate and trim motors for maintenance.


It also makes the trailer more expensive.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

I guess asking about performance is kinda a moot point since I had one one order. Just wondering if anybody had gotten one yet and what they think about it. ANYWAY......just after I posted that, Andrew @ GM called and said our boat is in!!! We went to see and WOW! We will pic up on Tuesday since the banks are closed tomorrow! Dang! Talk about excited! WE ARE!


----------



## JASON S (Jan 30, 2008)

whats the cost on one of those.Just seen it at gander nice boat


----------



## SeaScum (Feb 28, 2005)

Given that it is rated for 150 hp. Would a TRP be too heavy for this boat?


----------



## chuckyak (May 18, 2006)

I saw one in El Campo and it was rigged with Yam 90, $22,900.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

The one in El Campo is a 19V, not the 19' Cat with the catamaran hull. I got a quote from them on that boat, and the option to put a trolling motor on it was as follows:

"A Minnkota Riptide 80lb thrust, 24 volt trolling motor, mounting bracket, batteries, wiring, & installation will add $1350.00 to the boat package price."

I like the boat, but I'm going to shop around for a while. He did say that if you buy a Yamaha new motor before the end of March it will come with a better warranty:

"The Yamaha sales promotion lasts until the end of March. During this time this motor receives a 3-year Yamaha Extended Service contract at no additional charge to the customer, resulting in a total of 6 years of Yamaha warranty (3-Factory & 3-YES)."

A six year warranty is a good deal.


----------

